# In search of: Cherry (Skip) Laurel Shrubs



## ThomasPI (May 18, 2019)

Tossing this out, searching for about 100 Skip Laurel Shrubs for planned landscape in our new house. Not much luck locally despite them being a good hedge for the area. Ideally 3 gallon size. I'll probably have to ship for sure but that's fine. We are in Perdido Key FL just outside of Pensacola. No rush by any means just looking for resources at this point. Skip Laurels are close to the Cherry Laurel. I won't need these till Spring.

Thanks :thumbup:


----------

